# Adelaide ............



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got job in Adelaide ,,dont know alot about the place ,,, ive only heard and read alot about Melbourne and Sydney ,,,
Does Adelaide have a good nightclub scene and what is the general vibe from the place ,havent thought about it until now ,, 
Im sure its just as good as anywhwere else in Oz ,,


----------



## Dr Undies (Nov 6, 2010)

*Adelaide by a local*

I've lived in Adelaide for over 45 years. It is one of the smaller capital cities in Oz as far as population goes..yet is quite large in its geographical sprawl. The public transport here is considered a joke at best considering the large metropolitan area involved....and is reflected in the large car ownership here. The night life also would have much to be desired compared to the larger more cosmopolitan cities such as Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane. 
The main night life strip, Hindley Street...has a deserved reputation of being quite violent at times. I've travelled to many large cities around the globe.. and felt much safer in their night life areas that I ever have walking down little old Adelaide's Hindley Street on a Friday or Saturday night. A lot of criticism is also levelled at the parochial big country town feeling of Adelaide. This can be both positive and negative depending on whether you like the big city lifestyle or a more sedate country town feeling.

Personally, I feel that Adelaide is just big enough for most conveniences of a large city..and small enough to not be overwhelmed by the seething masses of humanity. Despite the negative tone that I've created here... I still prefer to live here than anywhere else in Oz. Perhaps Sydney is more exciting...but it comes at an expensive price of accommodation and other considerations of daily living.



RanDom is Best said:


> Just got job in Adelaide ,,dont know alot about the place ,,, ive only heard and read alot about Melbourne and Sydney ,,,
> Does Adelaide have a good nightclub scene and what is the general vibe from the place ,havent thought about it until now ,,
> Im sure its just as good as anywhwere else in Oz ,,


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for your reply ,,,


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The Doc doesn't make it sound too good does he but I have some fond memories of Adelaide when visiting many years ago from Broken Hill, Hillites considering it something like a quick Saturday morning drive of about 4 hours but doing a couple of single trips they did have at one stage a great nightclub set up in this beaut looking old Church, on Colonel Lightfoot Square from memory, a bit of a first for Australia in Churches being used for that and there were then a few good pubs away from the dreaded Hindley Street so maybe there could still be some about.

But anyway, with Tiger Airways keeping the prices down, for a pretty low fare, Melbourne is only an hour away to have a weekend/longweekend on the bigger town.
Some good hostels around too for cheap enough accommodation.


----------

